# Local Michigan Taxidermy



## LenaDurh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey friends,
I came across a really nice online store which does carved animal skulls, though they are a bit pricey and only carve cow, buffalo, ram, and horse skulls. Is there anything like that, here in Michigan? Could you share their facebook / address / phone or something like that? It would be very much appreciated.

Thanks a lot guys, hope to find some info


----------

